# GEOM-ELI problem (dd: Operation not permitted)



## Lobster (Mar 20, 2010)

FreeBSD 6.4 and 7.2 I used 3 diffrent HDD (old HDD)

I wont make encripted partition

I make kernel with

options   GEOM_ELI
device    crypto


than i do (ssh access)


```
$ su
Password:
Lobster# mkdir /etc/1
Lobster# dd if=/dev/random of=/etc/1/ar0s1g.key bs=64 count=1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
64 bytes transferred in 0.000068 secs (941879 bytes/sec)
Lobster# df
Filesystem  1K-blocks    Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    507630  391392    75628    84%    /
devfs               1       1        0   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s2d  23008212  282284 20885272     1%    /mnt/1
/dev/ad0s1e    507630  232228   234792    50%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f   9870986 7412102  1669206    82%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d   2004302  113920  1730038     6%    /var
Lobster# umount -f /dev/ad0s2d
Lobster# geli init -s 4096 -K /etc/1/ar0s1g.key -e Blowfish -a hmac/sha512 -l 384 /dev/ad0s2d
Enter new passphrase:
Reenter new passphrase:
Lobster# geli attach -k /etc/1/ar0s1g.key /dev/ad0s2d
Enter passphrase:
Lobster# ls /dev | grep eli
ad0s2d.eli
Lobster# dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/ad0s2d.eli bs=1m
dd: /dev/ad0s2d.eli: Operation not permitted
1+0 records in
0+0 records out
0 bytes transferred in 0.050992 secs (0 bytes/sec)
Lobster#
```

This workd wiht USB Flash but not with hdd slice, please help :\


----------



## Lobster (Mar 20, 2010)

On screen i have this info






Bad HDD?


----------



## Lobster (Mar 21, 2010)

I used "single mode" and all is the same

Please help!


----------



## Lobster (Mar 24, 2010)

Any idea????? :stud


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you sure the disk doesn't contain bad sectors?


----------



## Lobster (Mar 25, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Are you sure the disk doesn't contain bad sectors?



Maybe! I have very old HDD's (2-5 years old), can i fix it?


----------



## Lobster (Apr 1, 2010)

This happens becouse "-a hmac/sha256" no metter is it new HDD or old!!! Without -a hmac/sha256 all works fine!


----------

